# Taking a "Shower"



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

Why the shower in quotes? Because Bella won't bath and only takes showers with me. She also has a little bird bath shaped like a tub. It has no real purpose for her other than to give her a place to play. It is meant to be a bird bath but it was sort of a decoration until she decided it was going to be her new swing/play gym.









Wait... What's going on?








Oh, you have a camera-thing again.








New toys. Yay!








Grooming myself, taking my shower...








Oi! A little privacy please...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Cute shower.  She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, it will be good when she moves to the next step, with real water. 

Love the photos


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

that is so cute


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Awww so cute!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bella is such a beauty


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute pictures and quotes.

You could call this "Just Add Water"

Bella is very pretty.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Very cute pictures and quotes.
> 
> You could call this "Just Add Water"
> 
> Bella is very pretty.


Haha I like it


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Haha I like it


I Second that.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bella is such a cutie! I can't get Oscar to bathe willingly either, I have to mist him


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bella is so cute  And to think she does not like baths with a nice tub like that


----------



## dngtrumps (Feb 12, 2008)

*Very Cute!*

I love the little shower curtain.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww, poor Bella.  Hehe, love the captions.


----------

